# IH 424 Oil Pressure Gauge/Sending Unit



## droz (Jun 26, 2013)

I am finally getting around to rebuilding the engine on my old IH 424 diesel. One thing I want to make sure when I go to run it for the first time is that it has good oil pressure. Currently it just has the oil tellite on the console. I am not sure of when it goes on or what the exact pressure would be so I would like to replace it with a real gauge. 

My questions are: Can I just put in any generic gauge into the console and hook up the wires? I assume this is not a mechanical sending unit since it only has a wire from it. 
Is the sending unit on the engine only for this tellite or does it have a variable output to hook up a read out gauge. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

If you were to check to see what the oil pressure was at specs, you would put a oil pressure gauge where the electric oil sending unit fits, (usually by the oil filter) and then run the engine to read the pressure at the gauge. I would make sure the tellite and the sending unit match to get a true reading. Its always a good idea to replace all the sending units, (temp,oil) when rebuilding an engine anyways. Maybe you should buy a gauge set and forgo the factory lights so you know whats going on with your new rebuild. Just a thought


----------

